# Hi Everyone



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi All

Newbie here..wanted to say hello. Awesome site!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great to have you Rod!
How did yo happen to find us here?

Jeff


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Jeff
I hang out in the halloween forum and also planet Christmas.....followed a link from a planet christmas thread.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's Great!
You know about the contest Zombie -F has going on here?









Jeff


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah...that's the link I followed. lol
Last year was my first year at "full time" Halloween-was able to build my first "moving" prop. I called him my cool ghoul. Scared the heck out of the kiddies.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

so far for this year...finished my FCG, made some candleabras, and currently working on a freakish urn for the tot candy.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard, wolfen manor. I'm always glad to have new blood here. hehe.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Wolfen Manor!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Wolfen! I remember seeing you on Halloween Forum, too. Welcome to Unpleasant Street!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

welcome, nice light show wolfen. hooked up to a light organ?

I'm glad I dont pay your electric bill


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun Wolfen Manor!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice to have you join us Wolfen Manor


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Blood....!!! New blood !! Somebody say new blood? Hey Rod, welcome aboard.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone..this should be an awesome ride. hehe


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the fold. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have seen those videos before. Are you from PlanetChristmas? Oh, and welcome to the street. Sorry about my manners. Intros first. Too much sugar this morning.

I think it was my link that brought you here.[evil laugh]


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I have seen those videos before. Are you from PlanetChristmas? Oh, and welcome to the street. Sorry about my manners. Intros first. Too much sugar this morning.
> 
> I think it was my link that brought you here.[evil laugh]


Heya deathtouch...yup I'm from PC 

Video's sort of stink.....this years vid should be better (I know how to work the $%^# camera now...lol)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you did a good job on them. What are you using LOR, Animated Lighting, or Dlight?

On PlanetChristmas I just go by my name, which is Mark Sloat, but handle wise I use The Christmas Kennel. On my Christmas and Halloween stuff I use Animated Lighting controllers.


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Mark...I thought that was you. hehehe
I'm using LOR..only had 8 channels, but will be adding another 16. 
I've been setting up my new sequences based on 24 channels...wow should be awesome.
On PC I go by my name as well. Wolfen Manor here and on the other Halloween forums.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

WElcome to the street!


----------

